# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Cheap Arc welder for first time user

## Sprinter2

Hi Guys. Been a while since Ive been on, been working overseas. Anyway Im keen to take up welding but was a bit put off at the TAFE course price (over $500!) so I thought Id just get a cheap welder and give it a go. Nothing teaches like doing. 
I know this topic has been done but just wanted opinions on some cheap welders Ive found. I don't have a particular job in mind right now but will probably start with something basic like a fire pit and just see how it goes. Once I have some idea what Im doing Im sure Ill find things to do... :Smilie:  
Normally Id buy good tools straight up but I don't know yet how much Ill use it plus who know I might well suck at it and give up. 
So can anyone tell me what is the difference between these two? https://www.ewelders.com.au/welding-...rc-welder.html https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-14...elder_p6291451  For the second one Ive found the same one second hand for $70 https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/red-...ale/1153411557 so this seems like a good start. Not sure what parts you normally replace and if they are gettable for this but for $70 I guess it will give me an idea and when it breaks then I can invest in something better. 
Or do I spend a bit more and get something like this? https://www.edisons.com.au/rossi-200...lding-machine/ Ive no idea what Im looking at in the specs so don't know if this is a good deal or not? 
Im in the middle of youtube clips and reading stuff to try and get a better idea what I should be looking at but would be keen to hear some thoughts from those that know. 
Thanks in advance
Neil

----------


## Marc

I would buy that Rossi for $179 in a flash. Forget the rest.

----------


## Bros

Haven't stick welders changed. Mine would weigh at least 40kg and now similar welders would weigh 10 kg or less.

----------


## Marc

And plug in 10A socket. i am a bit skeptical about burning 4mm rods, but 200 amps and reasonable quality at that price? A no brainer, may buy one myself. 
Yes, 40k of copper as opposed to a few grams of electronics/ That's the marvel and the problem at the same time, but they are getting better.

----------


## ringtail

And pay the $500. You'll learn more in one lesson than 6 months of watching videos. Nothing teaches properly like a proper teacher  :Wink:  . You will be welding for hours and hours at home practicing on scrap if you want to be any good and that costs money. All the steel, electrodes and electricity is paid for by the $500 and you get a piece of paper to boot.  If your day job is even remotely related to welding or fabrication drawing the longest of bows you can claim it as self education.

----------


## ringtail

> And plug in 10A socket. i am a bit skeptical about burning 4mm rods, but 200 amps and reasonable quality at that price? A no brainer, may buy one myself.

   I can run 4 mm rods in my 50yo 130 amp machine all day long maxxed out from the 15a points. Wiring gets warm though :Biggrin:  but a 10a socket would do. 150-160a is more than enough for a 4 mm rod and most people have never seen a 4 mm rod let alone run one.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Haven't stick welders changed. Mine would weigh at least 40kg and now similar welders would weigh 10 kg or less.

  Yep, that's due to them swapping the big heavy transformers for light semiconductors. Whether that's always a good thing, well I'll let you decide  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I agree on the value of the course. Never used 4mm rods but used a lot of 6mm rods to restore a big screw press to produce drippings ... eeuuu revolting place to work.
As far as $500 tafe courses ... they are way more than 500

----------


## diyguuy87

Coming from someone who I would classify myself as a learner welder - I have to do it as a requirement for my apprenticeship - 
Lessons from school have been invaluable compared to what I learnt while watching you tube videos and trying to learn that way pre this course.
As I have an exam at the end of the year as a requirement am required to arc weld, I bought a 180a Michigan arc welder from total tools and am quite happy with it. Thing I found with cheaper/smaller welders is duty cycle. With what I have to weld while practicing and because I'm constantly welding, I wanted a bigger duty cycle which is why I went the 180a over the 140a version. Biggest downfall is the 15a plug though. 
That's my experience of course, with lessons at least if you have questions and your technique is quite there, you can be corrected, also I have had 3 seperate teachers and each has shown a seperate way to weld things and I use the way that best suits me and I feel most comfortable.

----------


## Sprinter2

Thanks everyone. Didn't expect such quick replies. So consensus is the Rossi is worth the extra? According to its manual its got a 15A plug so do I want to reopen the debate about using 15A in a 10A socket? Or just get a 15A put in the garage. 
Ill rethink the course but its not a certificate course just an evening class. 4 x 4 hour sessions. So not a bargain. Even so if its worth doing Ill look into it again. 
Thanks again

----------


## OBBob

I have a little Ozito inverter. Your back will thank you if you get the inverter version and I reckon they're easier to use. That Rossi one looks good for the price.

----------


## Marc

*Rossi Arc200 DC Inverter Welder*   *Power Voltage:* 240V 50Hz (10A Plug)*No-Load Voltage:* 72V*Output Current Range:* 10-200 Amps*Efficiency:* 85%  
It's says 10A plug here. 
I would get a 15 amp plug with it's separate line to the switch board for welding anyway. I remember when I bought my Transmig 250 and reading the manual that specified a 32 amp round pin socket and 6mm cable. I was looking at the lead supplied in disbelief. It was just 2.5mm with a 10 amp socket. I rang Cigweld and they told me they do so for marketing purposes since a machine with a 32 amp round pin plug and 6mm lead will not sell since no one has that in their garage ... I was silent for a few second digesting this piece of news and then asked if the warranty will stay if I changed the lead and plug myself ... the rep quickly asked me for my address and told me he would post me a self darkening helmet for my trouble ...   :Rofl5:  
I changed the lead and plug, a rather easy job. I have 32 amp power points and 3 phase in my workshop.

----------


## Bros

> Yep, that's due to them swapping the big heavy transformers for light semiconductors. Whether that's always a good thing, well I'll let you decide

  Recently I had todo some welding with one if these welders and I went to pick it up expecting it would be heavy and I was surprised.
I was using 10 gauge rods and it welded very well, goes to show how things have changed.

----------


## ringtail

> *Rossi Arc200 DC Inverter Welder*   *Power Voltage:* 240V 50Hz (10A Plug)*No-Load Voltage:* 72V*Output Current Range:* 10-200 Amps*Efficiency:* 85%  
> It's says 10A plug here. 
> I would get a 15 amp plug with it's separate line to the switch board for welding anyway. I remember when I bought my Transmig 250 and reading the manual that specified a 32 amp round pin socket and 6mm cable. I was looking at the lead supplied in disbelief. It was just 2.5mm with a 10 amp socket. I rang Cigweld and they told me they do so for marketing purposes since a machine with a 32 amp round pin plug and 6mm lead will not sell since no one has that in their garage ... I was silent for a few second digesting this piece of news and then asked if the warranty will stay if I changed the lead and plug myself ... the rep quickly asked me for my address and told me he would post me a self darkening helmet for my trouble ...   
> I changed the lead and plug, a rather easy job. I have 32 amp power points and 3 phase in my workshop.

  my transmig 250 is really only a 190A machine as supplied with the 15 A plug. Only when looking at the fine print on the machine does one see the reference to a 32 A plug/socket required for true 250A capability. Still, I've never had the need to upgrade the power supply. I always multi pass really heavy stuff anyway.

----------


## Marc

Ringtail. Change the lead and plug, you will notice the difference even in the lower settings. You don't need the industrial round pin plug, you can use a cooking range plug for 32 amp the one with flat pins, much cheaper and does the job. I had one of those for a long while. Only when i put 3 phase in did I bother changing to industrial round pin stuff. And I did not buy it new, they cost a bomb. Went to the sunday markets and there is a chap that sells all sort of industrial electrical second hand stuff from factory shut down. Mine are second hand but will last me 100 years.

----------


## OBBob

> ... but will last me 100 years.

  Love the optimism on longevity.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Well ... you know ... must beat the bank. The longer I live the more they have to pay me  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

But then I have to get another circuit. Except, the HWS circuit is soon to be free. Off peak too.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sprinter2

Well Ive ordered the Rossi so fingers crossed! If anyone else is interested I found the same one from the same seller even on eBay for $149 NEW ROSSI Welder Inverter ARC 200Amp Welding Machine DC iGBT Stick Portable Only issue is its a "preorder" and I wont get it until early August. All good though if it works out. Ill report back once it arrives. 
In the meantime any advice on helmets? Im assuming auto but they range in price from about $30 to a couple of hundred. Anything I should be looking for?

----------


## ringtail

> . Anything I should be looking for?

  Yep, quality. Buy the absolute best you can afford. You only get one pair of eyes. A couple of hundred is a starting point for quality and you should be able to get something name brand for that. Forget the cheapo auto helmets. They're cheap for a reason.

----------


## Sprinter2

> Yep, quality. Buy the absolute best you can afford. You only get one pair of eyes. A couple of hundred is a starting point for quality and you should be able to get something name brand for that. Forget the cheapo auto helmets. They're cheap for a reason.

  OK. Will check out the local welding suppliers. Thanks

----------


## Marc

Get a good quality and one that allows for magnifying lenses to be added. I once bought a super dooper one that was on sale $200 down from $500 at the welding supplies only to find out years later that I couldn't get any more replacement lenses and it did not have a slot for magnifying lenses.

----------


## Sprinter2

In my browsing of welding videos came across this. Don't know if its been posted before. Probably... 
WARNING: vulgar dialogue  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKZaNcZFgLI

----------

